# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Σκεφτομαι για Ringneck

## stelios7

Τις τελευταιες μερες σκευομαι να παρω ενα Ringneck εχω διαβασει καποια πραγματα για το ειδος και μου αρεσει απλα θελω να μαθω τι κοστος εχει ο παπαγαλος και τι κλουβι θα χρειαστει..

----------


## Leonidas

_εχει ανοιξει θεμα ο marcello παρακολουθησετο /συμμετηχα και θα σου λυθουν ολες οι αποριες..>_

----------


## stelios7

Ναι  το εχω διαβασει αλλα δεν απανταει σ αυτα που ρωταω εγω...  :Happy:

----------


## stelios7

Και ποιο πολυ με νοιαζει για τις διαστασεις του κλουβιου...

----------


## Leonidas

_θα μπορουσες να ρωτησεις στο ιδιο θεμα..>...ωστε ολες οι πληροφοριες να εναι μαζεμενες...αλλλα δε χαλαμε χατηρι...ενα αγριο ringneck κανει 80-100ε αν ειναι πρασινο , μπλε κιτρινο γκρι 100-150 , ασπρο και πιο σπανιο 150-200ε

αν ειναι μωρα  απο 150-250ε 

για το κλουβι τωρα πρεπει να ειναι μεγαλο γτ εχει  μηκος λογο ουρας , του αρεσει να παιζει και να τεμαχιζει το οτι δηποτε , οσο πιο μεγαλος χωρος τοσο το καλυτερο..._

----------


## stelios7

Δεν το σκευτικα να γραψω στο αλλο αρθρο... Ευχαριστω παντος για τις πληροφοριες!!!!

----------


## Leonidas

> Και ποιο πολυ με νοιαζει για τις διαστασεις του κλουβιου...



_θα πρεπει να ειναι τουλαχιστον 70cm υψος - 60cm μηκος - 60/70cm πλατος...θα ανεβασω φωτο για ενα ενδεικτικο κλουβι που μπορει και ανοιγει το πανω μερος του.._

----------


## Leonidas

_Από κάτι τέτοιο θα πρεπει να ξεκινησεις..απο 40-60ε.._

----------


## stelios7

Αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι ιδιο με αυτο που θελουν και τα κοκατιελς

----------


## Leonidas

_χμμμ...μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις ενα τετοιο  για κοκατιλ, αλλα δεν ειναι το ιδανικο, γιατι υπαρχουν αλλα κλουβια στις ιδιες διαστασεις με μικροτερα κενα αναμεσα στα καγκελα._

----------


## stelios7

****************
 Αυτο δεν ειναι???

----------


## lagreco69

> **********
> Αυτο δεν ειναι???


Στελιο θα σε παρακαλουσα!! να ξαναδιαβασεις τους ορους συμμετοχης που συμφωνησες να τηρεις κατα την εγγραφη σου στο forum. 
Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com σε ευχαριστω!! 
*
Απαγορεύεται η προώθηση συνδέσμων που οδηγούν σε εμπορικού περιεχομένου ιστοσελίδες (είτε είναι σε κείμενο είτε σε υπογραφή μέλους )ii Απαγορεύεται η αναγραφή συνδέσμων μη εμπορικού περιεχομένου που περιέχουν διαφημίσεις ή συνδέσμους που οδηγούν σε διαφημίσειςΕξαίρεση αποτελεί μόνο η περίπτωση συνδέσμων μη εμπορικών ιστοσελίδων του εξωτερικού με χρήσιμη αρθρογραφία ,που όμως περιέχουν συνδέσμους ή διαφημίσεις , που δεν αφορούν ελληνικές εμπορικές επιχειρήσεις του χώρου των πτηνών συντροφιάς*

----------


## stelios7

Οκ συγνωμη αλλα και ποιο παλια βαζαμε οχι μονο εγω αλλα και αλλα μελοι δεν το εκανα για εμπορικο λογο αλλα για να δω αμα ειναι αυτο το κλουβι... Και παλι συνωμη

----------


## Leonidas

_..ειναι παρομοιο στελιο, και πιο μικρο λιγο, να κοιταξεις να βρεις με ξυλινες πατηθρες καλυτερα.._

----------


## vicky_ath

Στελιο σε αλλο φορουμ μπορει... στο greekbirdclub ποτε δεν επιτρεποταν η αναφορα συνδεσμων που οδηγουν σε εμπορικες ιστοσελιδες.

----------


## stelios7

Καλα τις πατυθρες μπορω να τις αλλαξω η να βαλω και φυσικες!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Στελιο δες εδω ποια ειναι τα ασφαλη ξυλα, Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?

----------


## stelios7

Τα εχω δει αυτα και πριν κανω κατι θα τα ξανα δω σιγουρα  :Happy:

----------

